#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge (PMBOK  Guide)  Fifth Edition

## Mechen

I have "A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge (PMBOK  Guide)  Fifth Edition (2013)", left yiue mail add. when you need, then sent it to you.

See More: A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge (PMBOK  Guide)  Fifth Edition

----------


## hamid1995

I need this book, please send to radad2008 at gmail,com , thanks

----------


## tazmaniandevil

May I please have a copy as well; send to alexdodic7@gmail.com

----------


## cjp6124

Hi Sir,
I need this book, please send , thanks

cjp6124@gmail.com

----------


## Farenard

Please Could I get a copy as well; send to farahwalioullah@gmail.com

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## abdou2403

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   

just click *Get!*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fhairan

Hello,
I know that it has been so long but could someone please share this with me.
fauziah.hairan@gmail.com
thank you!!

----------


## ezzat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

